# sich schwertun



## Robocop

Todessprache said:


> Ich kann zwar geschriebenes Deutsch einigermassen gut lesen, tue mir mich aber schwer mit gesprochenem Deutsch.


----------



## Todessprache

Hallo Robocop,

Ich weiss, dass Schweizerdeutsch andere Regeln hat, als deutsches Deutsch, aber ich kann dir versichern, dass der Ausdruck 'sich mit etwas schwertun' den Dativ als Kasusobjekt verlangt:

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...in=diacritic&search=sich+schwer+tun&relink=on

*sich*Dat. mit etw.Dat. *schwer* *tun* [_ugs._]

Vielleicht macht ihr es anders in der Schweiz?

*



Ich tue mir schwer damit, Prioritäten zu setzen und nachrangiges auch einfach rausfallen zu lassen. Etwas Ausnahmezustand ist doch ausgebrochen
		
Click to expand...

 
http://modern.dragon.myblog.de/




			Ich tue mir schwer damit, darüber zu sprechen“, so Nneka. „Es gab ein sehr verstörendes Erlebnis, das mich dazu gebracht hat. Ich musste deshalb dringend
		
Click to expand...

 
http://www.now-on.at/magazin.artikel.php?artikel=2643




			Ich tue mir schwer damit, meine Vorhaben beharrlich zu verfolgen. trifft zu trifft nicht zu. B-29. Ich kann mich rasch auf eine neue Situation einstellen.
		
Click to expand...

 
http://www.skripta.at/Boersenfragebogen-text.html




			leider passiert es mir dann immer wieder, dass ich ihm vorwürfe mache. ich tue mir sehr schwer damit, dass er mir dinge verspricht und sie
		
Click to expand...

 
https://www.aok.de/bundesweit/ratgeber-foren/26861.php?threadid=22038&page=1*


----------



## elroy

Der Duden sagt:

Bei _sich _handelt es sich meist um einen Akkusativ, selten um einen Dativ:_ Ich habe mich / mir in der Schule nicht sonderlich schwer getan_.

(c) Dudenverlag 1998

Es scheint sich also nicht um einen Unterschied zwischen Bundesdeutsch und Schweizerdeutsch zu handeln.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

elroy said:


> Es scheint sich also nicht um einen Unterschied zwischen Bundesdeutsch und Schweizerdeutsch zu handeln.


Wo, bitte schön, steckt die Logik in diesem Satz? 

Nur weil Duden den Gebrauch von dem Dativ als "selten" aufführt bedeutet weder dass Todesspraches Kommentare von der Hand zu weisen sind, noch das es keine regionale Unterschiede gibt. Ganz im Gegenteil, eine solche Anmerkung deutet oft indirekt auf regionale unterschiede _hin_!

Meine Recherchen zeigen bis jetzt, dass der Ausdruck "sich schwertun" ursprünglich aus dem Bayerischen/Österreichischen Sprachraum stammt, wo im Dialekt (damals und z.T. auch noch heute) tatsächlich der Dativ (also: "mir" anstatt "mich") gebraucht wurde. Später ist dieser Ausdück auch vom restlichen deutschsprachigen Raum übernommen worden, wo - im Laufe des 20. Jahrhunderts - der Dativ allmächlich (aber nicht vollständig) durch den Akkusativ verdrängt wurde. Bis heute wird aber die Dativform noch verwendet, und gilt deswegen nicht als falsch.

Abba


----------



## Marty*

ABBA Stanza said:


> Bis heute wird aber die Dativform noch verwendet, und gilt deswegen nicht als falsch.


In meinen Ohren klingt "ich tue mir schwer mit etwas" aber sehr merkwürdig und stark nach einem Dialekt. Die hochdeutsche Standardform ist "ich tue mich schwer mit etwas". In einigen Regionen verwendet man vielleicht umgangssprachlich die Dativform, in einer Klassenarbeit im Deutschunterricht wird sie aber, wie mir ein Germanistikkollege gerade bestätigte, als Fehler angestrichen. 
Jetzt kann man wahrscheinlich darüber streiten, was richtig und falsch ist, im Kontext des Sprachenlernens würde ich aber immer die Standardform verwenden.


----------



## Robocop

Meine Korrektur habe ich angebracht (ohne vorher irgendwo nachzuschlagen), weil mir die Form "ich tue _mir_ schwer" in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie begegnet ist - bis jetzt! Darüber hinaus klingt der Dativ in meinen Ohren so "schrecklich falsch", dass ich mich damit schwertue, ihn in diesem Fall als korrekte Form zu akzeptieren... Aber gut, ich für meinen Teil _kann _ja weiterhin mit dem Segen des Dudens den Akkusativ verwenden. Das soll mir Trost genug sein!


----------



## Todessprache

Robocop said:


> Meine Korrektur habe ich angebracht (ohne vorher irgendwo nachzuschlagen), weil mir die Form "ich tue _mir_ schwer" in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie begegnet ist - bis jetzt! Darüber hinaus klingt der Dativ in meinen Ohren so "schrecklich falsch", dass ich mich damit schwertue, ihn in diesem Fall als korrekte Form zu akzeptieren... Aber gut, ich für meinen Teil _kann _ja weiterhin mit dem Segen des Dudens den Akkusativ verwenden. Das soll mir Trost genug sein!


 
Ich habe da andere Beispiele von diesem Gebrauch angebracht, um zu zeigen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der es so benutzt. Ich habe mein Deutsch in Nordrhein-Westfalen erworben, bzw. im Bonner-Koelnerraum. Ich habe es da immer mit dem Dativ gehoert, also mache ich auch so. Es scheint, dass es beides gibt, und darueber hinaus wird es mit dem Dativ bei Leo-Dict angegeben. Jemand hat geschrieben, dass es im Duden unter schwankendem Gebrauch steht.

Du, als allemanischer Sprecher wuerdest sicherlich 'sein' bei den Verben 'sitzen und stehen' verwenden, was in meinen Ohren auch 'schrecklich falsch' klingt, sprich 'ich bin gesessen/bin gestanden'. Ich kann sowas auch nicht als korrekt empfinden.


----------



## Todessprache

Marty* said:


> In meinen Ohren klingt "ich tue mir schwer mit etwas" aber sehr merkwürdig und stark nach einem Dialekt. Die hochdeutsche Standardform ist "ich tue mich schwer mit etwas". In einigen Regionen verwendet man vielleicht umgangssprachlich die Dativform, in einer Klassenarbeit im Deutschunterricht wird sie aber, wie mir ein Germanistikkollege gerade bestätigte, als Fehler angestrichen.
> Jetzt kann man wahrscheinlich darüber streiten, was richtig und falsch ist, im Kontext des Sprachenlernens würde ich aber immer die Standardform verwenden.


 
Wuerde 'ich bin gestanden' auch als Fehler angestrichen?


----------



## Marty*

Todessprache said:


> Wuerde 'ich bin gestanden' auch als Fehler angestrichen?


Soweit ich weiß, ja. Eine bayerische Freundin, die auch "ich bin gestanden" sagt, hat erzählt, dass sie in der Schule immer "ich habe gestanden" schreiben musste. Inwieweit das heute noch der Fall ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
Jetzt sind wir aber wahrscheinlich schon zu weit vom Ausgangsthema weg.


----------



## sokol

Marty* said:


> In meinen Ohren klingt "ich tue mir schwer mit etwas" aber sehr merkwürdig und stark nach einem Dialekt. Die hochdeutsche Standardform ist "ich tue mich schwer mit etwas". In einigen Regionen verwendet man vielleicht umgangssprachlich die Dativform, in einer Klassenarbeit im Deutschunterricht wird sie aber, wie mir ein Germanistikkollege gerade bestätigte, als Fehler angestrichen.


 


Robocop said:


> Meine Korrektur habe ich angebracht (ohne vorher irgendwo nachzuschlagen), weil mir die Form "ich tue _mir_ schwer" in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie begegnet ist - bis jetzt! Darüber hinaus klingt der Dativ in meinen Ohren so "schrecklich falsch", dass ich mich damit schwertue, ihn in diesem Fall als korrekte Form zu akzeptieren...


 


Marty* said:


> Todessprache said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wuerde 'ich bin gestanden' auch als Fehler angestrichen?
> 
> 
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, ja. Eine bayerische Freundin, die auch "ich bin gestanden" sagt, hat erzählt, dass sie in der Schule immer "ich habe gestanden" schreiben musste. Inwieweit das heute noch der Fall ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
Click to expand...


Ich tu *mir *wirklich extrem schwer mit allen diesen Meinungen.  
Vor allem deswegen, weil ich geschworen hätte, "ich habe mich schwer getan" noch nie in meinem Leben gehört zu haben. 

Zur Klärung: im österreichischen Wörterbuch (38. Auflage 1998, öbv&hpt) heisst es explizit: _"ich habe mir (mich) s. getan"_ - das heisst, Akkusativ ist als Möglichkeit angeführt (somit zulässig), Dativ wird aber als die normale Form betrachtet.
Was sich natürlich auf die *Standardsprache *in Österreich bezieht - keinesfalls auf Dialekt oder Umgangssprache.
Und ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass in der Schule wenn schon dann der Akkusativ als Fehler angestrichen wird, ganz bestimmt nicht der Dativ.
(Ebenso wird in Österreich, wenn schon, "habe gestanden" als Fehler angestrichen, ganz bestimmt aber nicht "bin gestanden".)

Es mag sein, dass "ich habe mir schwer getan" in Deutschland und in der Schweiz in der Tat als nicht standardsprachlich beurteilt werden kann - wie oben in einigen Posts bezeugt -, darüber masse ich mir kein Urteil an.
In Österreich gilt der Dativ aber ohne Zweifel als _standardsprachlich_.

(Ebenso gilt er natürlich auch im Dialekt, wie Abba sehr richtig angemerkt hat.)


----------



## Todessprache

sokol said:


> Zur Klärung: im österreichischen Wörterbuch (38. Auflage 1998, öbv&hpt) heisst es explizit: _"ich habe mir (mich) s. getan"_ - das heisst, Akkusativ ist als Möglichkeit angeführt (somit zulässig), Dativ wird aber als die normale Form betrachtet. (...)


 
Ich hab ja ein mein erstes Auslandsjahr in Graz verbracht...


----------



## sokol

Todessprache said:


> Ich hab ja ein mein erstes Auslandsjahr in Graz verbracht...


Dort wirst du zweifellos *nur *"mir schwertun" gehört haben.


----------



## berndf

Man lernt nie aus. Wie Robocop habe ich "mir schwertun" noch nie in meinem Leben (bewusst) gehört, sondern nur "mich schwertun".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe "mir schwertun" nur in solchen Gegenden (umgangssprachlich) gehört, in denen "mir" und "mich" regelmäßig verwechselt bzw. vertauscht wird (wohl durch ursprünglich norddeutschen (plattdeutschen) Dialekteinfluss, bei dem es den Unterschied zwischen "mir" und "mich" nicht gab.

Im übrigen gibt es regional öfters solche Unterschiede auch aus anderen Gründen. 

Ich hatte immer gemeint es heißt: "Er lehrt mir das ..." aber standarddeutsch ist "er lehrt mich das" (was für mich immer noch ungewöhnlich klingt.)

Im Falle von "schwer":

_ Ich tue mich damit schwer._ ("Schwer" ist Adverb.)
Beachte dagegen den Dativ in: _Es fällt mir schwer, ..._
und in
_ Er tut mir damit schweren Schaden an. _("Schwer" ist Adjektiv.)

Ein anderer Fall:
_Ich tue mir damit weh/keinen Gefallen/einen schlechten Dienst. _Mit Dativ "mir".

Vielleicht gibt es einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen:
_ Ich tue mich schwer damit, meine Vorhaben beharrlich zu verfolgen.   _(Es fällt mir schwer)_
und __ 
Ich tue mir schwer damit, meine Vorhaben beharrlich zu verfolgen.  _(Es bereitet mir Schwierigkeiten.)

Was versteht Ihr unter den beiden Sätzen? Das gleiche oder Unterschiedliches?


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> Vielleicht gibt es einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen:
> _Ich tue mich schwer damit, meine Vorhaben beharrlich zu verfolgen. _(Es fällt mir schwer)
> _und _
> _Ich tue mir schwer damit, meine Vorhaben beharrlich zu verfolgen. _(Es bereitet mir Schwierigkeiten.)
> 
> Was versteht Ihr unter den beiden Sätzen? Das gleiche oder Unterschiedliches?


Die Frage stellt sich für mich nicht, weil ich nur eine der beiden Formen als richtig empfinde.
Im übrigen frage ich mich: Ist "sich schwertun" nicht einfach ein *rückbezügliches* Verb wie "sich rasieren"?!


----------



## Hutschi

Robocop said:


> ...
> Im übrigen frage ich mich: Ist "sich schwertun" nicht einfach ein *rückbezügliches* Verb wie "sich rasieren"?!



Das denke ich auch.

Auch ich empfinde nur diese Form richtig (im Sinne meiner bisherigen Kenntnisse). 

Wenn die andere aber existiert, wie angegeben, dann ist zunächst zu klären, ob sie das gleiche bedeutet (also einfach ersetzt werden kann) - oder etwas anderes - dann muss sie - zumindest in unserer Gegend - anders umschrieben werden. Gefühlsmäßig hat sie für mich eine andere Bedeutung, aber sicher bin ich nicht. Was bedeutet sie in den Gegenden, in denen sie verwendet wird?


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Im übrigen frage ich mich: Ist "sich schwertun" nicht einfach ein *rückbezügliches* Verb wie "sich rasieren"?!


Das wäre aber kein Widerspruch: "sich etwas antun" ist z.B. auch rückbezüglich aber "sich" ist dennoch Dativ.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Das wäre aber kein Widerspruch: "sich *etwas* antun" ist z.B. auch rückbezüglich aber "sich" ist dennoch Dativ.


Aber _dieses_ rückbezügliche Verb *unterscheidet* sich von den vorher genannten darin, dass es zwingend ein Akkusativobjekt verlangt ("sich antun" gibt es nicht).


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Aber _dieses_ rückbezügliche Verb *unterscheidet* sich von den vorher genannten darin, dass es zwingend ein Akkusativobjekt verlangt ("sich antun" gibt es nicht).


Sicher. Aber das Beispiel zeigt dennoch, dass Rückbezüglichkeit nicht zwingend Akkusativ impliziert.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Sicher. Aber das Beispiel zeigt dennoch, dass Rückbezüglichkeit nicht zwingend Akkusativ impliziert.


Es *könnte aber sein*, dass das Reflexivpronomen immer im Akkusativ steht bei *denjenigen* Verben, die kein (sonstiges) Akkusativobjekt verlangen?!


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Es *könnte aber sein*, dass das Reflexivpronomen immer im Akkusativ steht bei *denjenigen* Verben, die kein (sonstiges) Akkusativobjekt verlangen?!


Anderes Beispiel: "Er gehört sich (selbst)!" - "Ich gehöre mir (selbst)!"


----------



## sokol

Es könnte natürlich sein, dass Robocop völlig recht hat mit seiner Vermutung, dass bei rückbezüglichen Verben immer zumindest auch ein Akkusativobjekt verlangt wird, falls das Possessivpronomen im Dativ steht - im Hinblick auf die Standardsprache in Deutschland und in der Schweiz.

Und es mag durchaus sein, dass "mir schwertun" in der Tat *nur *in österreichischen Schulen als "richtig" beurteilt wird bzw. liegt diese Vermutung angesichts der bisherigen Diskussion nahe. 
In Österreich ist das aber jedenfalls ganz sicher korrekte Standardsprache, wie oben ausgeführt; und anlässlich dieser Diskussion hab ich jetzt auch nochmals im Duden Universalwörterbuch nachgeschlagen (2003: 5. Auflage), wo zu meiner grossen Überraschung (unter 2.a) steht:

_"anfangs habe ich mich/mir mit der neuen Aufgabe s. getan (ugs.; Schwierigkeiten damit gehabt)"
_Ich interpreterie das so, dass die Kennzeichnung "ugs. = umgangssprachlich" für die _ganze _Phrase gilt, also ununterschieden für Akkusativ und Dativ.

Also doch auch Dativ ausserhalb Österreichs "erlaubt/richtig"?! Aber insgesamt als "umgangssprachlich" markiert? (Für Österreich würde ich "mir schwertun" keinesfalls als ugs. einstufen - und auch das Österreichische Wörterbuch markiert _nicht _als ugs.)



Hutschi said:


> Vielleicht gibt es einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen:
> _ Ich tue mich schwer damit, meine Vorhaben beharrlich zu verfolgen.   _(Es fällt mir schwer)_
> und __
> Ich tue mir schwer damit, meine Vorhaben beharrlich zu verfolgen.  _(Es bereitet mir Schwierigkeiten.)


Auch ich sehe da eigentlich keinen Bedeutungsunerschied, aus demselben Grund wie berndf, nur eben mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen: da ich "mich schwertun" bisher immer als "falsch" empfunden hätte bzw. bewusst nie wahrgenommen habe.


----------



## Hutschi

Damit ist das klar. Es ist ein regionaler Unterschied zwischen zwei standardsprachlichen Ausdrücken mit gleicher Bedeutung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Damit ist das klar. Es ist ein regionaler Unterschied zwischen zwei standardsprachlichen Ausdrücken mit gleicher Bedeutung.


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## 628071

> Wuerde 'ich bin gestanden' auch als Fehler angestrichen?



Also ich komme nicht aus Österreich sondern aus Deutschland (zwar Grenze zur Schweiz aber dennoch Deutschland ) und in meinen Aufsätzen wurde _"ich bin gestanden"_, "_ich bin gesessen_" oder _"ich bin gelegen"_ nie als Fehler angestrichen. Um ehrlich zu sein glaube ich sogar, dass sich die meisten Lehrer dessen gar nicht bewusst sind, dass es Alternativen (_habe gestanden _etc.) gibt bzw. sie würden eher diese Form als Fehler empfinden.

Und nun hätte ich dazu auch noch eine Frage...
Hier wurde darüber bisher so gesprochen, als sei die _"habe_-Variante" eher zulässig bzw. gebräuchlicher und anerkannter. Ist dies tatsächlich so? Oder liegt es daran, dass es Norddeutsche sind, die dies verlauten lassen ?

Gruß 628071

PS: Wir badischen Alemannen sagen übrigends auch "_ich tue mich schwer_".


----------



## elroy

Hallo, 628071, und willkommen im Forum.

Das Thema "_haben_ oder _sein_ mit _sitzen_, _stehen_, _legen_ usw." stellt eigentlich eine Abschweifung vom Hauptthema dieser Diskussion dar und sollte deswegen hier nicht eingehend behandelt werden.  Bleiben wir also bei "_sich schwertun_".  Du darfst gerne eine neue Diskussion eröffnen, um das Thema zu besprechen, wobei ich glaube, es gab schon ohnehin dazu mindestens eine Diskussion.

Danke fürs Verständnis.


----------



## 628071

Sorry, ich werde mich in Zukunft daran halten.

Gruß 628071


----------



## Hutschi

In der Gegenden, in denen normalerweise "Ich tue mich schwer damit" gesagt wird, kann man umgangssprachlich durchaus sagen:_ Ich tue mir schwer damit einen Schaden an._ Hier ist "schwer" eine Verstärkung, heißt aber nicht unbedingt "einen schweren Schaden".

Das funktioniert umgangssprachlich auch mit ein paar anderen Formen:
Er tut mir schwer einen Gefallen.

In diesen Fällen ist "mir" nicht rückbezüglich, sondern ein Dativobjekt.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> _Ich tue mir schwer damit einen Schaden an._ (...)
> 
> In diesen Fällen ist "mir" nicht rückbezüglich, sondern ein Dativobjekt.


So ist es, das ist ein anderer Gebrauch - ich würde da übrigens "mir schwer*lich*" verwenden, dann wäre er auch perfekt so in österreichischer Umgangssprache möglich.


----------

